# Tikka T3



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

guys and gals,

who owns one? and what do you think? i want to get a T3 tactical for competition shooting (just getting into that dicipline) and i wanted to know what you guys thought about this rifle. i am happy with beretta so far and if this rifle is noce, i might as well stay faithful to my chice in weapons right?

let me know


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

cdnarmoured said:


> i might as well stay faithful to my chice in weapons right?


It never hurts to explore. Who knows, you might find something you like better. :smt023 (my wife would kill me if she didn't know I was talking about guns. lol)


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

lol, i wont tell her  i know that, but i have heard they are a nice rifle, and i was wondering if anyone can tell me if that is fact or not. if not, what is your favorite F-class that you have shot? im looking to get a 7.62. let me know people

thanks


----------

